

Ask HN: Where can I find smartphones with FOSS OS - dmichulke

I have to buy a new phone and I want to have full control (or at least full transparency) over it, ruling out basically all phones with a MS &#x2F; Apple &#x2F; Google OS.<p>However, it seems incredibly difficult to find such phones. Typically, sites refer you to low end phones (with Firefox OS) or the Oneplus phones (with OxygenOS).<p>Still, you cannot find any reasonable comparison between these from a security or usability perspective and the mid-tier phones are completely missing.<p>So what phones do you use or where do you look for this type of phones?
======
erkose
You might also look into
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jolla](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jolla)

~~~
henrixd
Jolla has quit doing mobile devices. Market was too fast evolving for a small
company. They are purely in OS business now. Supported hardware coverage is
not too wide yet though.

------
detaro
Flash a Cynaogenmod or other open android variant on a mid-tier phone you
like?

~~~
dmichulke
As far as I understand, it's getting harder each time. Besides, I thought
there might be flashed phones to buy already because I don't want to invest a
few hours until it works.

But you're right, I suppose that's my fallback strategy.

~~~
minthd
Don't the cyanogenmod installer supposed to offer an easy install experience ?

~~~
Tomte
Yes. When I tried it about a year ago, it took me about three clicks in a
Windows installer program. Without any research into Cyanogen and its
installation whatsoever.

Only downside: Cyanogen had a different ring tone as default, and later that
day I was in a restaurant. It took me about fifteen seconds to relize this was
indeed my mobile phone ringing.

------
NeutronBoy
Ubuntu Phone?

[http://www.ubuntu.com/phone](http://www.ubuntu.com/phone)

------
bkovacev
Oneplus is a low end phone? You might want to do some more research.

------
uberneo
Look for openmoko GTA04

